# Lures for sale



## yanmar95 (Jul 22, 2014)

10 Renosky fire glo lures for sale.
New hooks 
Great shape 40.00 plus shipping
Or pickup geneva ohio









Sent from my SM-G781U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Pm Sent


----------



## yanmar95 (Jul 22, 2014)

Pending

Sent from my SM-G781U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## yanmar95 (Jul 22, 2014)

Sold

Sent from my SM-G781U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------

